# Pálinkás jó reggelt!



## dulifuli (2003 Április 13)

A torokégetö párlat oldja a gátlásokat, hüvösben felmelegít és még a bacilusokat is kiirtja. Bódító fözeteket elöször az arabok készítettek, majd szépen lassan minden nép megalkotta a maga különleges pálinkáját. Most egy izgalmas szesztúrára csábítjuk!

Az alkohol arab eredetü szó. Habár az araboknál szigorúan tilos alkoholt fogyasztani, mégis ök voltak az elsök a világon, akik bódító párlatok készítésével kísérleteztek. Ök ugyan nem élvezhették a szeszek bódító erejét, viszont az általuk meghódított népek annál inkább. Gyorsan megtanulták a párlatkészítés minden csínját-bínját, majd tökéletesítették a szeszfözés technikáját. A spanyoloknak köszönhetjük a mai oszlopos pálinkafözö elödjét, mely vízzel vagy jéggel hütött, lepárlócsövel felszerelt szerkezet volt. 

Az olaszok borból készítettek "tüzes vizet". Ez a pálinka nem élvezeti cikk volt, hanem gyógyszer. Az orvosok Károly Róbert feleségének, Erzsébetnek a köszvényét ezzel a párlattal kúrálták. Az erös fözet ekkor kapta az életvíz elnevezést. Az olasz párlatnevek helyébe nálunk a XVI. században lépett a szláv eredetü pálinka szó. Az itáliai pálinkáknak megszünt az egyeduralma, a svájciak, a németek, a jugoszlávok, az indiaiak, söt a magyarok is elöhozakodtak saját "tüzes vízzel". 

A pálinkát borból vagy erjedö gyümölcsökböl föznek. A rosszul sikeredett termést remekül lehet szeszfözésre használni, így tettek egyik évben a svájciak is. A rengeteg "selejtes" körtéböl finom pálinkát készítettek. A szölöszemek leve remek bornak, héja és húsa pedig párlatnak. Friss törkölyböl fözik a kétszeres lepárlású olasz grappát, mely igencsak erös, "fütyülös" pálinka. A franciák almapálinkában verhetetlenek. A híres szesz alapanyaga 40 százalék édes, 40 százalék kesernyés és 20 százalék savanyú alma. 

Mi magyarok is büszkék lehetünk "gyümölcsös föztünkre". Remek kisüstiket, barackpálinkákat és ágyas pálinkákat produkálunk. A szatmári szilváról se feledkezzünk meg, mely nálunk az egyik leghíresebb szeszes ital. A németek büszkesége a cseresznyepálinka, a svájciaké a vadcseresznye párlata, az indiaiaké a "tüzes pálmanedü". A bajor ágyas pálinka is a szesz sikerlista élén áll, föleg a férfiak hajtanak fel belöle szívesen egy-egy kupicával. Az ok egyszerü: állítólag ez az ital karbantartja a férfiasságot.


----------



## Spanky (2003 Április 13)

> *Habár az araboknál szigorúan tilos alkoholt fogyasztani, mégis ök voltak az elsök a világon, akik bódító párlatok készítésével kísérleteztek. Ök ugyan nem élvezhették a szeszek bódító erejét,*



Ez egy picit tévesztö.
Nem az Arabok tiltják az alkohol fogyasztást hanem Islam. A muzulmán vallás kialakulása elött nem volt az Araboknak tiltva az alkohol fogyasztás. Plusz elég sok keresztény Arab is van akik szintén élveszhetik a boditást. :wink:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

dulifuli írta:


> Mi magyarok is büszkék lehetünk "gyümölcsös föztünkre". Remek kisüstiket, barackpálinkákat és ágyas pálinkákat produkálunk. A szatmári szilváról se feledkezzünk meg, mely nálunk az egyik leghíresebb szeszes ital. Az ok egyszerü: állítólag ez az ital karbantartja a férfiasságot.


 
Most már értem, hogy ti itt miért vedelitek folyton a páleszt!


----------



## palinkasa (2006 Szeptember 7)

Miért szláv eredetü a pálinka szó,hiszen ök rakijának mondják, az meg a török rakiból van.Nem "magyarkodom" !!!


----------



## postmester (2006 Szeptember 19)

dulifuli írta:


> A torokégetö párlat oldja a gátlásokat, hüvösben felmelegít és még a bacilusokat is kiirtja. Bódító fözeteket elöször az arabok készítettek, majd szépen lassan minden nép megalkotta a maga különleges pálinkáját. Most egy izgalmas szesztúrára csábítjuk!
> 
> Az alkohol arab eredetü szó. Habár az araboknál szigorúan tilos alkoholt fogyasztani, mégis ök voltak az elsök a világon, akik bódító párlatok készítésével kísérleteztek. Ök ugyan nem élvezhették a szeszek bódító erejét, viszont az általuk meghódított népek annál inkább. Gyorsan megtanulták a párlatkészítés minden csínját-bínját, majd tökéletesítették a szeszfözés technikáját. A spanyoloknak köszönhetjük a mai oszlopos pálinkafözö elödjét, mely vízzel vagy jéggel hütött, lepárlócsövel felszerelt szerkezet volt.
> 
> ...


Nem kötekedés képpen, de ehhez a cikkhez lenne egy két megjegyzésem.
Az az állítás, hogy a kevésbé jó minőségü gyümölcsből lehet jó pálinkát főzni, bennem kétejeket ébreszt. Mint Szatmári, ezen belül is mátészalkai, én is főzettem a korábbi években mondhatom, igen sok pálinkát. Ezt azonban jó minőségű gyümölcsből főzettem. A cefrének is az a lényege mennyi a cukor foka. A jó minőségünek magasabb, ez több pálinkát ad. És ráadásul jobbat is. az is igaz azonban, nem mindegy ki, és hogyan főzi. Minden főzde más, és más. Legalábbis itt mifelénk. a szatmári rettenetes férfiasság növelő hatásáról annyit, nem tudom ki ivott már igazi szatmárit, annak nem csak a "kukaca", de a haja is az égnek mered. A férfiasságot oly szempont szerint növeli, ha iszok belőlle, a feleségem közel sem enged magához. A Franciák almapálinkáját még nem ittam, de a sajátomat, és más szatmáriét igen! Bátran kijelenthetem, a szilva OLcsva és Szamoskér, az alma egész szatmárban kitünő. Eddig bármely ismerősöm, legyen magyar, osztrák, német, el volt tőle ragadtatva. Az, hogy ezt meg lehessen itélni, kérnék egy kis kóstolót abból a franciából, és én küldök ebből a szatmáriból. Oké?
Bocs, de nem kötekedésnek szántam valóban, de igy gondolom!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 19)

postmester írta:


> Bátran kijelenthetem, a szilva OLcsva és Szamoskér, az alma egész szatmárban kitünő. Eddig bármely ismerősöm, legyen magyar, osztrák, német, el volt tőle ragadtatva. Az, hogy ezt meg lehessen itélni, kérnék egy kis kóstolót abból a franciából, és én küldök ebből a szatmáriból. Oké?
> Bocs, de nem kötekedésnek szántam valóban, de igy gondolom!



Majdnem minden hónapban hoznak Szatmárról egy kis páleszt az emberemnek. Ő azt mondja finom, én meg azt, hogy büdös! , na erős illata van!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 22)

*Zwack Sándor: A magyar szervezet jól bírja a pálinkát*

Zwack Sándor, a Zwack Unikum Rt. pálinka-arca osztotta meg velünk a jó pálinka ismérveit, megtudtuk, mitől keserű az Unicum, valamint hogy van-e náluk felvétel a pálinkakóstoló felelős posztjára.

*A hűtő megöli a pálinkát *

Zwack Sándor: Sziasztok! Kettőtől én vagyok soron, ne kíméljetek, bombázzatok pálinkás kérdésektől elkezdve bármivel!

_*Mitől jó egy pálinka? Mitől lesz különleges az íze? [RAZZIA19]*_
- A legfontosabb dolog egy pálinkában a gyümölcs, ha éretlen vagy túlérett, sérült, szennyezett, nem lehet belőle jó minőségű pálinkát készíteni. A gyümölcs mellett azonban a technológia és a főzőmesterek több évtizedes tapasztalata is rendkívüli jelentőséggel bír, tehát ez a három dolog minimum kell egy jó pálinkához.

_*Igaz az, hogy a jó pálinka szobahőmérsékleten finom és nem hűtve? [punk cover]*_
- Igen! A hűtő megöli a pálinkát. Ha beteszed a hűtőbe, akkor csak az etilalkoholt fogod belőle érezni. Nálunk a prémium pálinkában több mint 15 kilogramm gyümölcs van literenként, és ha ezt a párlatot a hűtőbe rakod, akkor el fog tűnni ez a gyümölcsös íz- és illatvilág. NE tegyétek hűtőbe!

_*Milyen a magyar pálinkák külföldi megítélése? [[email protected]@@*_]
- Egyre jobb, és mi is nagyon sokat teszünk azért, hogy az emberek fejében jobb kép alakuljon ki a magyar pálinkáról, mint korábban. Viszont tudni kell, hogy sok külföldi párlat van, mint például a grappa Olaszországban, amelyekkel versenyeznünk kell. Mi nyertünk már fontos aranyérmeket Bécsben, Londonban, Klagenfurtban, sokat járunk külföldi versenyekre, legutóbb a londoni IWSC-ről is két nagy aranyérmet hoztunk el. Úgy tűnik a fehér eper és az erdei szeder verhetetlen.

_*A pálinka a szilva főzése utáni párából lesz? [Citrom [email protected]*_]
- Igen, végül is, bár nem csak szilvából főzik. A pálinka azonban csak gyümölcsből készülhet, víz hozzáadásával. Mi a hagyományos szilva íz mellett különleges erdei gyümölcsökből, vagy például erdei szederből, málnából, fekete ribizliből is főzünk pálinkát.

_*Melyik a legütősebb pálinka? [ForDeX]*_
- A házi pálinka, de ez büdös is és magasabb az alkoholfoka, mint az általunk is főzött párlatoknak.

_*Létezik mandulás pálinka? [cafatka3]*_
- Nem. Pirított mandulát lehet érezni benne, különösen a barackokban, mert főzéskor benne hagyják a magot, de kimondottan mandula pálinkáról nem hallottunk. Mandula párlat bizonyára van külföldön.

*Pálinkás szép jó napot! Előkóstolók nem tevékenykednek a vállalatnál? És ha esetleg igen, akkor nincs munkaerőhiány véletlenül?  [separat]:4:*
- Folyamatosan kóstolunk. Van egy termékfejlesztési osztályunk, amelyik a kecskemétiekkel és velünk közösen határozza meg, mely terméket vezetjük be a piacra. Egyelőre nincs felvétel, de ha lesz, biztosan meghirdetjük.
Kevés a jó minőségű gyümölcs 

_*Érdekelne, hogyan változik a pálinka erőssége a kor függvényében? [Denys18]*_
- Nem változik, viszont az íze a hordó hatására módosulhat. Az egyik legújabb fejlesztésünk az érlelt birs, érlelt cigánymeggy és besztercei szilva, amelyek több mint 6 hónapon át érlelődtek gesztenyefa hordóban.

_*A cseh Slivovicát kóstolta már? [Donnie Brasco]*_
- Igen, pár évvel ezelőtt Prágában kóstoltam, nagyon jó. Kóser slivovitz pálinkát mi is gyártunk.

_*Nem szeretem a pálinkát! Mivel tudnál rávenni hogy kóstoljam meg? [Inca]*_
- Kóstold meg az Unicum Nextet! Nagyon finom, lágy, édes, citrusos, ezt viszont rakjátok be a hűtőbe!

_*Kedves Sándor, elérhetjük-e a világszínvonalat? [dr.csajozó]*_
- Úgy érzem, efelé tartunk, mi mindent megteszünk azért, hogy külföldön is elfogadtassuk ezt a hungarikumot. A főzdénk például Európában az egyik legmodernebb ilyen üzem, a tapasztalatunk több évtizedes, és midig igyekszünk fejlődni, sokat járunk külföldön testvéremmel, Izabellával, ahol a nemes pálinka családot népszerűsítjük. A gond csak az, hogy kevés jó minőségű gyümölcs áll rendelkezésünkre a főzéshez, ezért az eladható mennyiség is limitált. Egyelőre örülünk, ha a magyarországi piacot le tudjuk fedni.

_*A mézes pálinka hűtve az igazán finom tapasztalatom szerint, nem? [kopasz8814]*_
- A mézes pálinkalikőr bizonyára hűtve jó, de azt tudod, hogy amiben méz, aroma vagy finom szesz van, az nem nevezhető pálinkának a törvény szerint?

_*Hány százalék alkohol van a legerősebb pálinkában? [kopasz8814]*_
- Ez változó, de általában az 50 fokos pálinka elég erősnek mondható, bár akár 80 fokos is lehet, de az már ihatatlan házi pálinka. Mi mindig 40 fok körülire hígítjuk le vízzel a párlatot, mert így jobban kijönnek a gyümölcsre jellemző ízjegyek.

_*Lehet, hogy buta a kérdés, de szoktak lenni "pálinka napok" mint például a bornapok, ahol a termelők be tudják mutatni terméküket? [Person]*_
- Igen, legutóbb májusban volt, a Deák térnél, Budapesten, mi is ott voltunk, és még nagyon sokan. A rendezvény négynapos volt, és a legnagyobb pálinkagyártók Magyarországról ott voltak. Aki eljött, találkozhatott Somogyi József pálinkafőző mesterünkkel, aki 30 éve dolgozik már a szakmában, és Kecskeméten irányítja a főzdénket. Nagyon jó buli volt, nem tudom, hogy a következő mikor lesz, de biztosan lehet majd róla hallani időben.

_*Erdélyben régi hagyományok ápolásával nagyon finom áfonyapálinkát készítenek, amit magyar piacon nem lehet beszerezni. Előfordulhat, hogy a későbbiekben látunk ilyet Zwack-színekben? [tsvera]*_
- Bízunk benne, hogy igen, bár az az igazság, hogy nagyon nehéz ezt a fajta gyümölcsöt beszerezni, hiszen nagyon kis mennyiség áll rendelkezésre belőle. Abban viszont igazad van, hogy az áfonyapálinka kiváló!

*A magyar szervezet bivalyerős *

_*Az Unicum miért olyan keserű? [kopasz8814]*_
- Ilyen a formulája, receptje 200 éve, azért keserű, mert több mint 40 féle gyógynövény található benne, és ezek közül van néhány, ami keserű ízt kölcsönöz az italnak. 

_*Ha jól tudom, a magyar pálinka hungaricum. Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy ez turisztikai szempontból milyen reklámot jelenthet Magyarországnak, és hol kezdődik a minőségi hungaricum? [wippy]*_
- Sokkal nagyobb fókuszt kellene, hogy kapjon a pálinka, mint hungarikum külföldön és Magyarországon egyaránt, ez viszont csak akkor érhető el, ha tényleg minőségi termékekről beszélünk, csakúgy mint az Unicum, a tokaji aszú, a Pick-szalámi vagy a Herendi-porcelán.

_*Miért van az, hogy a külföldi szervezet kevésbé bírja a pálinkát mint a magyar? [frikken]*_
- Mert a magyar szervezet bivalyerős! És hozzá van szokva az erősebb italok fogyasztásához.

_*A kóser pálesz mitől kóser? [kopasz8814]*_
- A kóser pálinka attól kóser, hogy a pálinkakészítés folyamatának egészét egy vallási felügyelő kíséri figyelemmel a gyümölcs szedésétől kezdve, a lepárláson át, egészen a palackozásig. És az egész rendszert speciálisan kezelt vízzel kell kimosni használat után. Nekünk egyébként ötféle kóser pálinkánk van.

_*Melyik gyümölcsből lesz a legjobb pálinka? [M.Zsozso.]*_
- Ízléstől függ, de különleges pálinka készülhet például a bodzából, a fehér eperből, erdei szederből, rózsabarackból, magyar kajsziból vagy birsből.

_*Absinthot nem gyárt a Zwack-gyár? [kopasz8814]*_
- Nem. De Magyarországon kapható egyébként abszint. Régen tiltott ital volt, mert valami hallucinogén anyagot tartalmazott, ez a verzió még a mai napig tiltott.

*Most mennem kell pálinkát kóstolni.  Köszönöm a kérdéseket! Ne feledjétek, fogyasszatok jó minőségű italokat, de mértékkel! *Ha a pálinkafőzés rejtelmeire vagytok kíváncsiak, látogassatok meg minket Kecskeméten a Zwack Kecskemét pálinka-manufaktúrában vagy írjatok a www.zwackpalinka.hu weboldalra! Sziasztok!

[origo]http://origo.hu/vendegszoba/delux/20060922zwack.html


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 22)

Egy a gond!
Zwack úr még soha nem főzött pálinkát!
Egy kifőzdéjében sem.***


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 22)

Verzarka írta:


> *Zwack Sándor: A magyar szervezet jól bírja a pálinkát*
> 
> Zwack Sándor, a Zwack Unikum Rt. pálinka-arca osztotta meg velünk a jó pálinka ismérveit, megtudtuk, mitől keserű az Unicum, valamint hogy van-e náluk felvétel a pálinkakóstoló felelős posztjára.
> 
> ...


Na erről beszéltem nektek.Ezt a srácot személyesen ismerem,világi manus és szereti azt amit csinál.Méltán örököse a cégnek,higgyétek el***


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 22)

Csak az a baj, hogy nős, és háremet nem tarthat!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 22)

Verzarka írta:


> Csak az a baj, hogy nős, és háremet nem tarthat!!!


Tüzes spanyol csaj a felesége,aki szintén tündéri


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 22)

Na, ez a baj. Milyen is lenne, ha nem tüzes? De igazad van, ami őt illeti, tudja mit, miért csinál. Tisztelem az ilyen embereket.


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 22)

Nagyobb baj az hogy öreg! Mint az unikuma!


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 16)

Megvolt.


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 16)

Kedves Postamester!

Szatmári szilvát már ittam, almát még nem.
De megkostólnám, csak módjával! Ízét, zamatát ....
Nálatok Szatmárban szoktak rendezni pálinkafesztivált, ugye?

Üdv.:Táltos


----------



## luckyszilvi (2006 Október 22)

Vörösboros jóestét!


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 22)

luckyszilvi írta:


> Vörösboros jóestét!


Legyen részed benne, szépasszony


----------



## Macsek4 (2006 Október 23)

Jó pap is holtig tanul,elég sok érdekességet olvastam itt,bár pálinkát még sose ittam.


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

házipálinkás szép jó napot


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 26)

Mézespálinkásat:4:


----------



## miskolci Eva (2006 Október 26)

olyan mézborosat...


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 30)

Hát ebben a jege szélben, amire ma reggel éberdtem, bizony jól jönne a házi törkölyből 2 db. feles is ,,lélekmelegítőnek..."


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

alberth írta:


> Hát ebben a jege szélben, amire ma reggel éberdtem, bizony jól jönne a házi törkölyből 2 db. feles is ,,lélekmelegítőnek..."


 

Most , hogy mondod, kint van a kocsiba egy uveg dugi palesz de olyan hideg van kint , hogy nem megyek ki erte


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 30)

Felkoholisták :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 30)

Efike írta:


> Felkoholisták :evil:


 

Irigy vagy mi


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 30)

Efike írta:


> Felkoholisták :evil:



Az alkohol éltet, okosít és gazdagít


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 30)

Az alkohol öl, butít és méreg-
drága


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 30)

kis adagban orvosság, nagy adagban ?... na mi???


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 30)

Táltos írta:


> kis adagban orvosság, nagy adagban ?... na mi???


Gyógyszer! Nem?


----------



## garphi (2006 Október 31)

alberth írta:


> Hát ebben a jege szélben, amire ma reggel éberdtem, bizony jól jönne a házi törkölyből 2 db. feles is ,,lélekmelegítőnek..."


 
Egy kis házi mazsolás törköly?


----------



## tacsi (2006 Október 31)

postmester írta:


> Nem kötekedés képpen, de ehhez a cikkhez lenne egy két megjegyzésem.
> Az az állítás, hogy a kevésbé jó minőségü gyümölcsből lehet jó pálinkát főzni, bennem kétejeket ébreszt. Mint Szatmári, ezen belül is mátészalkai, én is főzettem a korábbi években mondhatom, igen sok pálinkát. Ezt azonban jó minőségű gyümölcsből főzettem. A cefrének is az a lényege mennyi a cukor foka. A jó minőségünek magasabb, ez több pálinkát ad. És ráadásul jobbat is. az is igaz azonban, nem mindegy ki, és hogyan főzi. Minden főzde más, és más. Legalábbis itt mifelénk. a szatmári rettenetes férfiasság növelő hatásáról annyit, nem tudom ki ivott már igazi szatmárit, annak nem csak a "kukaca", de a haja is az égnek mered. A férfiasságot oly szempont szerint növeli, ha iszok belőlle, a feleségem közel sem enged magához. A Franciák almapálinkáját még nem ittam, de a sajátomat, és más szatmáriét igen! Bátran kijelenthetem, a szilva OLcsva és Szamoskér, az alma egész szatmárban kitünő. Eddig bármely ismerősöm, legyen magyar, osztrák, német, el volt tőle ragadtatva. Az, hogy ezt meg lehessen itélni, kérnék egy kis kóstolót abból a franciából, és én küldök ebből a szatmáriból. Oké?
> Bocs, de nem kötekedésnek szántam valóban, de igy gondolom!



gyakorlott pálinkakészítőként, csak tapasztalataim alapján helyesbítek:

a legjobbb pálinka, kifogástalan, érett, megmosott(!!!), romlott részektől eltávoltott , fáról szedett (és nem a lehullott rodhadt )alapanyagból készül...

fontos a gondos, légmentes, de képződő gázokat kiengedő cefrézés

" A cefrének is az a lényege mennyi a cukor foka. A jó minőségünek magasabb, ez több pálinkát ad. És ráadásul jobbat is." 


ez nem igaz....a pálinka minőségét rontja a hozzáadott cukor....tény, hogy több cukorral több pálinka főzhető, de a pálinkafőzésnél nem a mennyiség az elsődleges szempont, hanem a minőség....inkább készítek 10 l zamatos, gyümölcsízű, aromás pálinkát, mint 20 l szeszt....
gondolj csak bele, ha ugyanannyi cefréből több pálinka készül ...a zamatanyagok kisebb koncentrációban lesznek jelen egységnyi mennyiségben.....

vizezd fel a vörösborod, megérted miről beszélek....

cefreézésnél én is használok cukrot, de csak a fajélesztők kitenyésztésénél....100 l cefréhez max 1 kg cukor + kézmeleg víz külön edényben, bele az élesztő,.....amikor elszaporodott az élesztő, mehet a cefrébe....(az élesztők szaporodása során ne a cefre cukrát zabálja föl...de ez külön téma, az erjedés 3 fázisa stb...)

és amiről még nem esett szó: a főzés(inkább lepárlás)....ez is fontos, de ezzel külön könyvek foglalkoznak hatalmas téma....aki többet szeretne megtudni a témával kapcsolatban, annak javallom az index.hu -n levő pálinkás fórumot.

egyébként, a legjobb pálink (gyümölcspárlat),amit mostanában ittam az egy öreg horvát papa szentjánoskenyér ágyon érlelt fügepálinkája volt.....

szóval pálinkás jóreggelt


----------



## Ankou (2006 Október 31)

Uhh. Na végre 1 oian szombat reggel amikor nem vagyok másnapos  Jah és székelypálesz forewer


----------



## tacsi (2006 November 1)

Ankou írta:


> Uhh. Na végre 1 oian szombat reggel amikor nem vagyok másnapos  Jah és székelypálesz forewer



szombat? nem szerda van?


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 2)

Ankou írta:


> Uhh. Na végre 1 oian szombat reggel amikor nem vagyok másnapos  Jah és székelypálesz forewer


 
Hol van még a szombat? 

Neked nagyon megárthatott! Vagy előre iszol a medve bőrére? :111:

Ezért, hogy kiengesztelj bennünket, - mert nem adtál kostolót a székelypáleszből - a raktárba be kell tenned belőle 2 üveggel. A BP. Zártosztály topicban megtudod, kinél van a raktár kulcsa.


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 6)

Pálinkás jó reggelt! Odakint csak 3° van, ilyenkor ezzel megelözhetöek a megfázásos betegségek.  hihihihi Belülröl mindenképpen füt.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

Köszi az ötletet!

Megteszem. Hogy ez miért nem jutott az eszembe?


----------



## elvira (2006 November 6)

Huha !!! Már megint rossz helyre keveredtem , mert Én antialkoholista vagyok ám!. De azért egészségére annak, aki ezzel indítja a reggelét!


----------



## andika (2006 November 6)

Dolgozók esti iskolájában:
- Van házid?
- Van, tölthetek?


----------



## Margit (2006 November 6)

Az szekely egyetemista haza telefonal,hogy hetvegen erkezik..
-Draga fiam levagok egy tyukot mit fözzek belölle?
-Pajinkat edösanyam...


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

andika írta:


> Dolgozók esti iskolájában:
> - Van házid?
> - Van, tölthetek?


 
Megfáztam, azt hiszem, most jól jönne! 

Vagy egy rumos tea, de a rumot nem szeretem.


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

elvira írta:


> Huha !!! Már megint rossz helyre keveredtem , mert Én antialkoholista vagyok ám!. De azért egészségére annak, aki ezzel indítja a reggelét!


 

Nem ám! Csak jár a szánk! 

Bár ki tudja? Nekem egyszer egy orvos azt mondta, értágítónak nagyon jó, de csak a valódi, és abból is csak kevés, és csak reggel, éhgyomorra. 

Ha arra gondol az ember, hogy a régi öregek ezzel indítottak, szalonnát, kolbászt, friss kenyeret ettek, s éltek 96 évig - akkor van benne igazság!!!


----------



## Táltos (2006 November 6)

Annyít beszélgettünk a pálinkáról, hogy ebéd előtt benyaltam egy féldeci felét, pálinkás jó napként.


----------



## alberth (2006 November 6)

:222: Egyszer a finnek megkínáltak vodkájukkal. Jó tiszta volt, itatta magát rendesen. Utána már csak nyírfácskákba kapaszkodva tudtam közlekedni.
:222:


----------



## pappandras (2006 December 15)

Verzarka írta:


> Majdnem minden hónapban hoznak Szatmárról egy kis páleszt az emberemnek. Ő azt mondja finom, én meg azt, hogy büdös! , na erős illata van!


 
Lehet, hogy be kellene hűteni a fagyasztóba. Akkor nem égeti a torkot, és "szaga" sincs.


----------



## Alexanderbacsi (2006 December 17)

Szerintem UNICUM NEXT vagy JAGERMEISTER.


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

Képzeljétek, tegnap ittam igazi kosher pálinkát, nagyon finom volt.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 17)

Ezek szerint kóser volt a kosher pálinka.(nálunk gyakran használják a finomra, hogy kóser)


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 17)

Rinka írta:


> Ezek szerint kóser volt a kosher pálinka.(nálunk gyakran használják a finomra, hogy kóser)


 
 
Nálunk is használják, de most tényleg igazi kosher pálinkát ittam, életemben először. És tényleg kóser volt.


----------



## mufi (2006 December 18)

A jó házipálinkátol nincs jobb. A 7végén apukámmal főtünk ki 50liter almapálinkát, ha netalán volna kedbvem megnősülni legyen mit inni is


----------



## border (2007 Február 15)

Egytértek mufival, már csak azért is, mert a házipálankában benn van az "anyag". Véleményem szerint egy házi szatmári szilva felveszi a versenyt minden más jobbfajta nedűvel.


----------



## joss beaumont (2007 Április 22)

Nem kell itt zwackzakolni, mint ember és üzletember kis hazánkban akkor is tud valamit. Amúgy a pályinka reggel-délben-este is jó


----------



## bogaras (2007 Április 23)

ha már pálinka......maradok a körténél


----------



## Antikbakfis (2007 Április 23)

Na, azért a szilva se kutya!


----------



## bogaras (2007 Május 5)

Lényeg, hogy együnk (igyunk) rendszeresen gyümölcsöt


----------



## jlaci (2007 Május 11)

Sztyopa írta:


> Egy a gond!
> Zwack úr még soha nem főzött pálinkát!
> Egy kifőzdéjében sem.***



Kicsit késve reagálok, de engem érdekelne, hogy ezt honnan lehet tudni?

És mint témához illőt, ide is idézném (nem egészen józan életű) sógorom modását:
"A vörösbort tisztán szeretem, a pálinkát piszkosul."


----------



## szakomeli (2008 December 19)

hehe


----------



## arvael (2008 December 20)

nagytatam mondta mindig, hogy a bor kis mennyisegben gyogyszer, nagy mennyisegben orvossag


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 20)

Egy volt kolegámról írok!

Nagy pálinkaivó hírében álló ember volt.Egy nyári napon, gondoltam 
kipróbálom mennyit bir meginni.
A literes üveg házi páleszből (51 fokos) 7 deci elfogyasztása után,
(röpke 2 óra alatt )közölte velem,hogy mostmár elmegy haza,mert kicsit hajint a feje.Biciklivel elesés nélkül hazament.


----------



## markokiki87 (2009 Február 11)

Nemrégiben Pesten ittunk be pálinkától, másnap olyan büdös alkohol szag jött ki a bőrömből, amilyet még ééletemben nem éreztem!


----------



## / kergeZerge / (2009 Február 11)

Akkor az nem lehetett igazi, jó minőségű pálinka. A jótól nem leszel büdös meg fejfájós.
Érdekes, egyik kedvenc vendéglátóipari egységünkben remek pálinkát ésszennyvíz bort adnak, hogy milyen rugóra járhat az agyuk...

Korábban az almapálinka volt a kedvencem meg az aszútörköly, most inkább a birs és a meggy. De nemsokára a feketeribiszkét is megkóstolom, enni is az az egyik kedvencem.


----------



## benjoana (2010 Február 17)

nálunk falun, pálinkáért "nem kell a szomszédba menni"  szinte minden család főz. ki erre esküszik, ki arra, nálam a "szagos barack" a menő...


----------



## ArkhGab (2010 Február 18)

Az a baj, hogy igazán jó pálinkát nehéz találni, főleg a kereskedelmi forgalomban kaphatók között! Le kell menni falura és végigkóstolni néhány házi főzésűt. Na az ám a móka!


----------



## [email protected] (2010 Február 19)

Én csak nagyon ritkán iszom pálinkát, de az 1984-ben kóstolt Eper-pálinkát még most is emlegetem. Fán termő fehér színű eperből főzette az akkori kollégám Kisteleken. Hát az aranyérmes volt.


----------



## enesen (2010 Február 22)

Kereskedelmi forgalomban tényleg nem lehet jó pálinkát kapni. A legjobb a mézes-ágyas szilvapálinka.

Természetesen házi kivitelezésben


----------



## mr.Taylor (2010 Március 20)

enesen írta:


> Kereskedelmi forgalomban tényleg nem lehet jó pálinkát kapni. A legjobb a mézes-ágyas szilvapálinka.
> 
> Természetesen házi kivitelezésben


A sima házi szilvapálinka a kedvencem. A mézet a vajaskenyérre teszem.


----------



## Calid (2010 Március 20)

MEgfázásra, és szinte mindenre jó a pálinka! Én tudom! mindíg azzal kúrálok!


----------



## svirag (2010 Április 5)

Fűszeres ágyas pálinka receptjét keresem ami 42 fűszerből áll.Tavaly fent volt a neten de az idén nem találom. Ha valaki ismeri írja le legyen szíves.


----------



## zuzu6612 (2010 Április 6)

Mindegy, hogy milyen, csak hasson.


----------



## Mayam (2010 Április 6)

Az eddigi legfinomabb pálinka, amit ittam, a jászberényi mézes..hmm...


----------



## Moni86 (2010 Április 13)

a jó kis házi pálesz... nincs annál jobb


----------



## tatizoli (2010 Április 15)

Nagyon nehéz jó házit találni.


----------



## lali6666 (2010 Április 20)

Nagyanyám minden nap megivott egy stampedlit,megért 92 évet.


----------



## Dittenke (2010 Április 23)

A régi öregek a reggeli jó pálinkát gyógyszernek tartották


----------



## Csabeszka68 (2010 Május 2)

Imádom!!!!


----------



## Tálti01 (2010 Május 3)

Ha télen magfázom és fáj a torkom, elég 1-2 kupicával meginnom, és másnapra kutya bajom!


----------



## Solrac (2010 Május 7)

*pálinkás ételreceptek*

*Pár pálinkás recept:*

Mennyei bárányborda márványsajtos sárgabarack salátával
Hozzávalók
4 szelet bárányborda a csonttal együtt
1 kg érett sárgabarack
1 teáskanál worcestershire-szósz
2 evıkanál olívaolaj
1 teáskanál vörösborecet
1 dl fehérbor
2 gerezd fokhagyma
3 szál újhagyma
10 dkg rokfort sajt
10 dkg mandula
10 evıkanál tejföl
3 evıkanál tárkony ecet
3 csipet ırölt fehérbors
4 cl mézes barackpálinka
Elkészítése
A páchoz magozz ki és apríts fel 6 sárgabarackot, majd keverd össze 1 teáskanál worcestershire-szósszal, 2 evıkanál olívaolajjal, 1 teáskanál vörösborecettel, 1 dl fehérborral, 2 gerezd összezúzott fokhagymával, 3 szál kis darabokra aprított
újhagymával és egy késhegynyi fehérborssal.
A szeletelt bordákat klopfold ki, rakd mély tálba és öntsd rá a pácot, majd rakd hőtıbe és 2-3 napig pácold.
Miután ez megvan szedd ki a hússzeleteket az olajból és olajjal megkent alufólia fényesebb részébe csomagold be, majd 10-15 percig grillezd ıket. Ezt követıen szedd ki a fóliából és grillrácson mindkét oldalukat pirítsd meg.
A meghámozott és kimagozott sárgabarackokat egy széles tálba rakd magházzal lefelé.
Dolgozd össze a tejfölt, az ecetet, a pálinkát és a lereszelt sajtot, majd ırölt fehérborssal ízesítsd. Az öntetet öntsd a barackra, szórd meg durvára tört mandulával, érleld a hőtıben, majd a báránybordákkal tálald.

*Gyümölcsös vadkacsa*
Elkészítése és hozzávalók
Egy konyhakész vadkacsát pácolj be három napra ( a pácba legalább kerüljön:
vörösbor-vagy sangria-, zöldségek, borókabogyó, mustármag, tárkony és citromfő).
Ezután vedd ki a kacsát, csöpögtesd le, majd dörzsöld be sóval, borssal, tőzdeld meg
alaposan füstölt szalonnával és egy kevés fokhagymával. Ezután fektesd egy
kivajazott tepsibe, és tegyél a hasüregébe egy egész almát, ami elıtte megtőzdeltél
szegfőszeggel.
Ha ez megvan, akkor önts alá 2-3 dl vörösbort, majd fedd le és elımelegített sütıben
süsd majdnem készre, de közben locsolgasd meg a pecsenyelével. Mikor a hús már
majdnem teljesen puha, szeletelj mellé almát, körtét, de tehetsz még hozzá szılıt,
kevés naspolyát, fügét vagy datolyát, ha elpárolgott a lé alóla, akkor még 1 dl bort. A
gyümölcsöket szórd meg egy csipet fahéjjal és önts az egészre bı 1 dl vegyes
gyümölcspálinkát, majd újra fedd le és párold készre az egészet. Ekkor vedd le a
fedıt róla, és süss egy kis színt a kacsának.
Lehetıleg fehér tálon, a gyümölcsöket mellé/köré pakolva, sült krumplival tálald.

*İzpörkölt másképp...*
Hozzávalók
5 kg vegyes ızhús(legyen benne csontos hús is, vagy csont)
kg-onként egy közepes fej vöröshagyma és egy-egy gerezd fokhagyma
kg-onként egy kisebb paradicsom
2 db zöldpaprika
só, bors, pirospaprika, fél evıkanál csípıs paprika
15-20 szem borókabogyó (apróra darálva, vagy borsszóróval durvára törve)
egy kávéskanál kakukkfő és ırölt kömény
fél liter száraz vörösbor
egy feles szilva vagy törkölypálinka
két evıkanál áfonyadzsem
Elkészítése
Zsíron vagy olajon pirítsd üvegesre a nagyobb kockákra vágott hagymát, majd tedd
hozzá a meghámozott és feldarabolt paradicsomot (forró vízbe mártva könnyen
lefejthetı a héja) és a felkarikázott paprikát, majd így együtt pirítsd addig, amíg a
paradicsom szét nem esik.
Ezután tedd bele a felkockázott húst, egy kevés sót, pirospaprikát, majd önts alá 2 dl
bort és ugyanennyi vizet, majd jól keverd össze.
Mikor elkezd levet engedni tegyél bele még pirospaprikát, bort, köményt, borsot,
kakukkfüvet és a zúzott fokhagymát. Ezt addig fızd kis-vagy közepes tőzön, míg a
hús majdnem teljesen puha nem lesz.
Ekkor mehet bele a maradék bor, a pálinka, az áfonyadzsem és annyi só, édes- és
csípıs pirospaprika, hogy finom legyen. Ha ez megvan, akkor még 10-20 perc fızés
és kész a pörkölt.

*Galyasági vegyes pörkölt*
10 - 15 fıs baráti társaságnak kitőnı...
Hozzávalók
1,5 kg sertéscomb (vagy lapocka)
1,5 kg marhalábszár
1 kg füstölt oldalas
5 - 6 kg burgonya
1 kg vöröshagyma
2 csomag margarin
5 dl száraz vörösbor
5 cl szilvapálinka
10 dkg só
2 dkg ırölt feketebors
1 tubus csemege piros arany
5 szem érett paradicsom
4 db zöldpaprika
1 fej fokhagyma
3 db csípıs hegyes paprika
5 evıkanál mustár
ízlés szerint paradicsompüré, ételízesítı.
Elkészítése
A felaprózott vöröshagymát kissé párold meg margarinon, majd a tőzrıl levéve szórd
meg főszerpaprikával, mindezt keverd össze. Add hozzá az elıre felkockázott
marhahúst, önts alá egy kis vizet és párold. Ezt követi a füstölt oldalas, majd a
sertéshús, a feldarabolt zöldpaprika és a paradicsom. Ha a húsok kellı nedvességet
engedtek akkor add hozzá a főszereket, a finomra vágott fokhagymát, és a pálinkát.
Lehetıleg víz nélkül fızd. A fızés befejezése elıtt ízesítheted ha szükséges, és öntsd
fel a borral. Felrottyantás után kínáld friss kenyérrel, vagy fıtt burgonyával.

*Rokfortos sárgabarack*
- Kalóriaszegény, Zsírszegény, Lisztérzékenyek is fogyaszthatják -
Hozzávalók
8 szem sárgabarackbefıtt
3 evıkanál porcukor
4 evıkanál barackpálinka
15 dkg rokfort sajt
3 evıkanál tejszín
1 evıkanál apróra vágott citromfő és levele díszítéshez
Elkészítése
Tedd a barackokat vágott felükkel lefelé (lecsepegtetés után) a tepsibe, szórd meg
porcukorral és öntsd le a pálinkával. 220 fokra elımelegített sütıben kicsit barnítsd
meg, majd hagyd hőlni. A sajthoz adj hozzá 1 evıkanál tejszint, és jól nyomkodd szét
villával.
Add hozzá a maradék tejszint a citromfüvet, és kávéskanállal csónakokat formázva
tedd a kihőlt barackok tetejére. A tetejét citromfő levéllel díszítheted.


----------



## kissisti76 (2010 Május 18)

A jó magyar pálinkának nincsen párja...


----------



## zord01 (2010 Július 4)

Az arabok hamar rájöttek az alkohol bomlasztó hatásásra ezért gyorsan be is tiltották. Ez az ő Frankensteinjük.
Bár lehet a téma szakértőjét kéne megkérdezni. 
Imeritek a mondást. "Óvakodj a részeg autoStohl"


----------



## pestisrc (2010 Július 6)

Hamvas ír a Bor filozófiájában a bor és pálinkanemzetek közti különbségről, ami megfontolandó, bár a szöveg alapvetően egy irónikus gondolatfutam. Magam részéről a borra szavaznék, bár egy zamatos gyümölcspárlatnak már az illata is tudatmódosító hatással lehet a kedves fogyasztóra.


----------



## hccssn (2010 Július 12)

tegnap volt szerencsém egy 72 fokos tiszta barackból készült házi magyar pálinkához, melyet 10 évet érleltek elásva a földben... jól behűtve... ennél jobbat még életemben nem ittam... és azt hiszem nem is fogok, mert már sajnos meghalt a bácsi, aki 10 éve készítette...


----------



## wulfia (2010 Július 13)

Látom,jó helyen járok!


----------



## Törzsfőnök (2010 Július 13)

zord 01

Az arabok lehet, hogy nem isznak, bár én ezt kétlem, de viszont narkóznak. Láttam.


----------



## mandrake1986 (2010 Július 16)

mondjuk fél liter házipálinka után kicsit más a világ


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2010 Július 16)

Nem más csak "mozgalmasabb"


----------



## djcsaby (2010 Július 25)

Inni kell ha meghalunk is...! kedvencem a citromos vodka de minden más erőss italat megiszom


----------



## Naim (2010 Szeptember 27)

Pálinkát szetintem nap közben kár inni, csak elálmosoddom tőle


----------



## Ateszka69 (2010 Szeptember 28)

Kisüsti a király!


----------



## angel755 (2010 Szeptember 28)

wulfia írta:


> Látom,jó helyen járok!



Igyvan Kedvenc topikom


----------



## Gábor026 (2010 Szeptember 29)

Jó kis topic !!!


----------



## apilusz (2010 Október 9)

Nálam már forr az alma,van még mellé egy kis barack és tavalyi szőlőbor ami nem akar fogyni pedig finom.így egyben lesz kifőzetve.


----------



## Siegmund (2010 Október 20)

Én szeretem a pálinkát, nagyon. És újabban kísérletezem mindenféle ágyassal...


----------



## Siegmund (2010 Október 20)

Recept 1.:
Ezt eddig szilvapálinkával, és törköllyel csináltam csak:
méz+ erős paprika (én "macskapöcsével" szoktam, jó sokat)
Nátha ellen kiváló.


----------



## Siegmund (2010 Október 20)

Recept 2.:
Az úgynevezett "mocsárpálinka"
Itt szilvából indultam ki. Tettem bele mézet, gyömbért, fokhagymát, vöröshagymát, csalánt, erős paprikát.
Hát, elég eltérő reakciókat váltott ki... De nekem ízlett!


----------



## Siegmund (2010 Október 20)

Recept 3.:
Erdei gyümölcsökre, jázminvirágos-fűszeres teakeverékre ágyazok mézzel szilvapálinkát, vagy törkölyt. Méz is kerül bele, hogy ne legyen túl savanyú, valamint szegfűszeget, és esetleg egy kis kamillát is szoktam beletenni. Nagyon szép, vöröses színű lesz a lé, és nagyon itatós, becsapós. Emellé is szoktam egy kis erős paprikát tenni, elég pikáns aromája lesz tőle.


----------



## Timkey (2010 Október 22)

Én is szeretem a pálinkát.  Mindegy milyen ízű, jól esik néha egy kicsi.


----------



## KaZion (2010 Október 22)

Tudjátok-e:
A pálinka kis mértékben gyógyszer, nagy mértékben orvosság. 
(Ha nincs, akkor meg méreg!)


----------



## Dzsabesz (2010 Október 27)

Ágyas páleszok a jóféle pálinkák! Én imádom őket!


----------



## soltaa (2010 Október 27)

szabolcsi almapálinka és erdélyi áfonya a favorit


----------



## soltaa (2010 Október 27)

de egyébként inkább soros vagyok


----------



## soltaa (2010 Október 27)

borsodi *


----------



## Konotka (2010 November 2)

Eh, pálinkás jó reggelt? Két napja józanodom tőle... :S


----------



## ocseh (2010 November 2)

Nincs is jobb mint a nap végén egy finom kellő hőfokra lehűtött pohárba öntött barack vagy egy kis körte.
De a legjobb ha gyümölcsnapot tartasz. Vegyigyümi.


----------



## petirex (2010 November 4)

Én mindig, amikor felkelek azzal kezdem a napot. Persze csak mértékkel, szerencse hogy közel a munkahely


----------



## coke (2010 November 10)

Voros boros jo reggelt.


----------



## millesei (2010 November 10)

coke írta:


> Voros boros jo reggelt.



vörösbor? pálinkás topikban?


----------



## Storm6689 (2010 December 2)

Szerintem a szilva pálesz a legfinomabb!


----------



## lilabyte (2010 December 9)

én Bartók híve vagyok, "csak tiszta forrásból" kizárólag sajátot, aminek nevet adtam: cs.-i homályos


----------



## petyko44 (2010 December 9)

Kis mértékben gyógyszer, nagy mértékben orvosság!


----------



## fekesasa (2010 December 20)

A 72 fokostól elzsibbad a szád! Az aromákból semmit nem érzel !
Lehet, csal a fokolód !


----------



## Professzorz (2010 December 21)

Nagybátyám mostanában építi a "laboratóriumot"... aztán készül majd itt is a jóféle vegyigyümi


----------



## Professzorz (2010 December 21)

A rakija szó tudomásom szerint a balkánon elterjedt, szóval a délszlávok használják. Északabbra a szlovákok, csehek, lengyelek, ukránok, oroszok nem. A pálinka szó valószínűleg a szláv pálenka (a szlovákok ma is így hívják) kifejezésből került a magyarba, annyit tudok biztosra, hogy a páli, pálit szavak azt jelentik, hogy éget, égetni. A pálenka valami olyasmi, ami éget, esetleg olyan, amit égetnek, tűzzel állítanak elő... de nem vagyok nyelvész


----------



## Professzorz (2010 December 21)

Ez csak magyarázat akar lenni az első oldal egyik kommentjére...


----------



## gyaci (2010 December 22)

Erről jut eszembe, iszok egy korty ágyast...


----------



## DoKing (2010 December 24)

A barackpálesz a király


----------



## embéla (2010 December 25)

Nálunk a békési szilva a menő. A tiszta gyümölcsből megfelelően kifőzött, isteni ! Természetesen a mértéket betartva, mert azon túl ördögivé válhat...


----------



## ger1895 (2010 December 30)

De csakis mézest


----------



## benny83 (2010 December 30)

Jó reggelt Mindenkinek!


----------



## gonoszdarazs (2010 December 30)

török ánizspálesz a menő, mindjárt gurítok is 1et


----------



## szuperinfo (2010 December 30)

Pálinkás szép napot mindenkinek.Szerintem nem az a lényeg,hogy hívták a pálinka elődjét,hanem milyen az íze


----------



## Minime24 (2010 December 30)

Jó reggel mindenkinek


----------



## szuperinfo (2011 Január 1)

Boldog 2011-et mindenkinek,hát ezt az évet is kezdhetjük egy jó "ágyassal"


----------



## fzr46fzr (2011 Január 19)

Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a pálinka (és nem az ilyen-olyan izű vackok) kultúrált fogyasztása egy cseppet sem vezet alkoholizmushoz. Reggel éhgyomorra a legjobb


----------



## Viki2010 (2011 Január 28)

*Pálinka*

Én már a barátnőimet is rászoktattam a tiszta házi sárgabarack pálinkára, rossz volt nézni ahogy a cukros pancsolt szeszes italokat nyalogatták.
Most már ők is tudnak nőiesen legördíteni egy fincsi páleszt.
Persze csak ha jó alkalom van a szórakozásra, az meg akad.


----------



## kufa (2011 Január 28)

borpárlatból szeretnék köményes pálinkát készíteni. Kinek van rá receptje?


----------



## Hunbarbar (2011 Január 30)

**

Reggel a legjobb vagy ebéd előtt, akkor kellemesen a fejébe száll az embernek... 
Én azt mondom, mindig olyat fogyasszon az ember, mely a saját környezeti kultúrájában "megterem" 
A mézes ágyast én is díjazom )


----------



## Emery33 (2011 Február 2)

Decis pohár aljára egy tojássárgája.
Rá egy pici piros arany, és egy icipici bors.
Feltölteni (óvatosan) vodkával!
Egy hajtásra fogyasztani!

(Ez a Puszta Mosolya.)


----------



## Intentwork (2011 Február 5)

Verzarka írta:


> Csak az a baj, hogy nős, és háremet nem tarthat!!!



?????????


----------



## qszika (2011 Február 19)

Kaja előtt étvágygerjesztőnek, kaja után meg a bevitt táp szétcsapatására használom. A lényeg, hogy kaja előtt és után is ajánlom.


----------



## dohai (2011 Február 21)

Nállunk besztercei szilvának hivják a legjobb pálinkának valót. (Amit másutt szatmárinak hivnak)

Mifelénk is azt mondják, hogy kismértékben orvosság , nagymértékben gyógyszer.
Vigyázat !!!
A gyógyszermérgezés veszélyes is lehet !!


----------



## KRózsa (2011 Február 21)

Itt is igaz a mondás: Mindent lehet, csak mértékkel.
Bár erre ismerősöm azt felelte, hogy "mérték" a vödör!!
Hááát, kinek hogy!!


----------



## emmbee (2011 Március 1)

*Igazad van*

Igazad van.


----------



## Titi12 (2011 Március 2)

Én nem tudom meginni. Talán nem találkoztam még a megfelelővel?


----------



## dives (2011 Március 4)

*Palinka*

A mézes pálinka a legtuttibb orvosság! 
Nekem a mézes meggy pálinka jött be a'la zsindelyes.


----------



## juditsziszi (2011 Június 7)

sziasztok mindenkinek jó pálinkás reggelt kivánok)))))


----------



## d.jozsi1 (2011 Június 14)

*Pálinkás jó reggelt*

csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz
˘kiss


----------



## editke86 (2011 Július 21)

Régen Én se tudtam meginni a pálinkát, de akkor megszerettem, amikor a szakdolgozatomat írtam, mert a Békési Pálinka volt a témám. Elkezdtem kóstolgatni őket és megismertem, hogy menni fajta és ízű van. Most az egyik kedvenc alkoholos italom.


----------



## ppenge (2011 Július 25)

a kulturált és jó minőségű pálinka fogyasztás egészséges


----------



## ppenge (2011 Július 25)

én reggelente egy pálinkával kezdem a napot a munkahelyemen


----------



## blutig (2011 Augusztus 2)

egyszer ittam pálinkát nem volt rossz de inkább vodkás vagyok


----------



## Baarb (2011 Augusztus 3)

**

Egy haveromék nagy készítők és fogyasztók, de sajna csak némelyik terméküket tudom meginni. Már 2 felest is megérzek az övékből.:55:


----------



## zseoefi (2011 Augusztus 3)

egyszerre sosem tudom lehúzni - csak kis kortyokban.


----------



## szada (2011 Augusztus 4)

*Jó reggelt*

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## solmol (2011 Augusztus 7)

Bár mindenkinek adhatnék egy barackot. Hiszen a barack pálinkánál nincsen jobb. Egészségetekre!


----------



## tomka1 (2011 Augusztus 20)

egészségetekre!!


----------



## csafi (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Pálinka*

Eperfahordóbol


----------



## mancsmancs (2011 Szeptember 7)

jó reggelt!


----------



## mancsmancs (2011 Szeptember 7)

illetve jó estét


----------



## mancsmancs (2011 Szeptember 7)

bár lassan jó éjt...


----------



## trézi (2011 Szeptember 8)

Egy finom kávét lassan kell kortyolgatni, élvezni az ízét. :--:


----------



## phisalis (2011 Szeptember 16)

*én megiszok mindent*

ha jó a tarsasag


----------



## liber ogoj (2011 Szeptember 16)

Most csak ágyas áfonya és szilva van itthon... ( a meggyet,ágyas meggyet,ágyas szedert és a szilva háromnegyedét már lenyeltük. Természetesen mind szigorúan házi,dunántúli és székelyföldi.


----------



## lora1986 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Ahh, egy jó házi pálesz de jól jönne most.


----------



## liber ogoj (2011 Szeptember 18)

Kell neked olyan messzire laknod a magyar gyümölcsöktől!


----------



## LosGergos (2011 Szeptember 20)

Szilva, körte, cseresznye... éljen a haza, egészségünkre!


----------



## jadu (2011 Szeptember 27)

A múltkor nagyon fincsi kis szőlőpálinkát ittam, Agárdi szőlő


----------



## boboka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Jó fertőtlenítőszer


----------



## boboka (2011 Szeptember 29)

És jó gyomorrontás ellen (max. 2 dcl)


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 1)

Szatmári szilva, éhgyomorra... a legjobb aperitif


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 1)

Itt, Dél-Amerika déli részén remek szőlőpárlatok vannak. Peru és Chile vitatkozik, hogy melyiküké az érdem. Pisco a neve, és aperitifnek jól telenyomják pica nevű kis zöld citrom levével, cukorral, tojáshabbal, és a végén belecsorrantanak angosturát. Nagyon jóóóó


----------



## corsaro (2011 Október 3)

tojáshabbal? Ittam már piscót, egy ismerősöm hozott Peruból, de csak úgy tisztán ittuk. Érdekes lehet tojáshabbal is...


----------



## fbbb (2011 Október 10)

Próbáljátok ki a Sicsek-málnapálinkát! De szerintem ne reggel. Este jobban esik.


----------



## mnarek (2011 Október 17)

pálinka pálinka de jól is esne most =)


----------



## judyh (2011 Október 28)

Sok érdekességet tudtam meg. Bár jómagam nem szeretem a pálinkát, mégis érdekel, hogyan készül. Ha lesz rá módom ellátogatok az üzembe.


----------



## kata790930 (2011 Október 29)

A jó kis hazainál nincsen jobb.


----------



## Harley1903 (2011 Október 31)

Kielégítő kis összeállítás, gratulálok érte!


----------



## Harley1903 (2011 Október 31)

Gyorsan töltök is egy kis kupicával...


----------



## Suburbia (2011 November 2)

Szeretem a finomat.Lehet az HP vagy kereskedelemben kapható termék.
Ittam már olyat is ami borzasztó rossz volt.


----------



## Ohm (2011 November 19)

Máris iszom két kupicát


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 21)

Hajrá mézespálesz!Minden ízesítésben!


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 21)

Persze azért a "natur" pálesz sem piskóta...ha jó!!


----------



## cseszi007 (2011 December 21)

Pálinka mindig jó

Kis mértékben orvosság

Nagy mértékben bú felejtő


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

A pálnika mindig jó főleg az Alma pálinka!


----------



## elektromosgenera (2011 December 26)

körte se rossz


----------



## orbiter7 (2012 Január 17)

Egy jó mézes pálinka, az is finom. : )


----------



## sesxc (2012 Február 10)

A pálnika mindig jó főleg az Alma pálinka!


----------



## sesxc (2012 Február 10)

Egy jó mézes pálinka, az is finom. : )


----------



## Komplexum (2012 Február 19)

Nemrégiben erős paprika pálinlával futattam össze. Mindenkinek ajánlom mert egy élmény. De biztos lehet benne, hogy nem fog minden nap inni belőle


----------



## Komplexum (2012 Február 19)

Ja és Boly-vidéki pálinkákra érdemes rácsapni mert igen ízletesek.


----------



## markivili (2012 Február 23)

Ez nyomós érv


----------



## markivili (2012 Február 23)

Én a törkölyre esküszöm.


----------



## mateisz (2012 Február 24)

Deci pálinka reggel, mert túl sok a savam. Aztán jöhet a két deci vörösbor, hisz már semmi savam nem volt..


----------



## viharvadász69 (2012 Február 27)

kokenybol lehet palinkat fozni?


----------



## HV1 (2012 Március 15)

*Disznóvágás*

Én egy évben csak egyszer iszom, disznóvágáskor. Jobban megy a munka, és igen jó tőle a hangulat. Másnap soha nincs semmi bajom tőle.


----------



## anoto (2012 Március 16)

És talán a célszemélynek is van egy kis esélye a menekülésre...


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

Nos, hozzászólok.... Hány van még hátra?


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

eriander


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

brekeke


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

És ez is számít?


----------



## anoto (2012 Március 21)

Minden számít. Csak az nem, ami nem számottevő


----------



## anoto (2012 Március 21)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Pogika (2012 Március 21)

Ez a topic egész egyszerűen izgatás.


----------



## Malex (2012 Április 9)

Hmmm... Rég ittam már igazi, jó, házi pálinkát. Valamikor mi is készítettük, az utóbbi időben azonban már nem. A boltitól mindig megfájdul a fejem.


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

Pedig nincs is jobb mikor egy jó házi pálinka átjárja a belsődet


----------



## orvosdavid (2012 Május 6)

Csak a törköly!


----------



## Petyko70 (2012 Június 2)

Amitől fáj a fejed az nem jó pálinka


----------



## pisze_kika (2012 Július 20)

Én szilvapárti vagyok 
De azt is csak egy kiadós kajcsi után


----------



## chrissinia (2012 Augusztus 3)

Szerintem is. Ha fáj a fejed, akkor az nem jó pálinka!
Nemrégiben ittam nagyon finom diópálinkát, természetesen házit! Fantasztikusan jó volt! 
És persze különleges. Jó erős volt, rendesen felforrósította a torkomat. 
Egyébként én is törköly párti vagyok.


----------



## pietaska (2012 Augusztus 26)

Kövezzetek meg, de nem vagyok töményes (csak síeléskor, meg ha a társaság behúz). Itthon meg áll a szekrényben...


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

asd


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

asd


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

123


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

345


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

987


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

555


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

11


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

12


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

13


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

14


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

15


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

16


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

17


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

18


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## wex (2012 Szeptember 16)

20 (Ez a 20 üzenet utáni letöltés egy nagy baromság már bocsánat...Tessék, most letöltöm ami kell, kitiltatok, és akkor ez mire jó? Nektek is munkát csináltok meg a felhasználóknak is, és emellett ők elérik a céljukat ti meg nem igazán)


----------



## Pancsi (2012 Szeptember 16)

postmester írta:


> Nem kötekedés képpen, de ehhez a cikkhez lenne egy két megjegyzésem.
> Az az állítás, hogy a kevésbé jó minőségü gyümölcsből lehet jó pálinkát főzni, bennem kétejeket ébreszt. Mint Szatmári, ezen belül is mátészalkai, én is főzettem a korábbi években mondhatom, igen sok pálinkát. Ezt azonban jó minőségű gyümölcsből főzettem. A cefrének is az a lényege mennyi a cukor foka. A jó minőségünek magasabb, ez több pálinkát ad. És ráadásul jobbat is. az is igaz azonban, nem mindegy ki, és hogyan főzi. Minden főzde más, és más. Legalábbis itt mifelénk. a szatmári rettenetes férfiasság növelő hatásáról annyit, nem tudom ki ivott már igazi szatmárit, annak nem csak a "kukaca", de a haja is az égnek mered. A férfiasságot oly szempont szerint növeli, ha iszok belőlle, a feleségem közel sem enged magához. A Franciák almapálinkáját még nem ittam, de a sajátomat, és más szatmáriét igen! Bátran kijelenthetem, a szilva OLcsva és Szamoskér, az alma egész szatmárban kitünő. Eddig bármely ismerősöm, legyen magyar, osztrák, német, el volt tőle ragadtatva. Az, hogy ezt meg lehessen itélni, kérnék egy kis kóstolót abból a franciából, és én küldök ebből a szatmáriból. Oké?
> Bocs, de nem kötekedésnek szántam valóban, de igy gondolom!



Az biztos a szabolcsi palinka nagyonfinom,es ugykel banni vele,mint a noi lelekel.Szabolcsi vagyok,es a fenti megjegyzessel eggyetertek.


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 16)

Mindenkinek pálinkás jóreggelt kivánok!!!Amit most azért én kihagynék...A nagypapi..azért nem...Nekem marad a citromfűves tea

Jókedves Vsárnapot mindenkinek!!!! Ihajj-csuhajj!!!


----------



## Esty2 (2012 Szeptember 19)

A topic címéről az jutott eszembe, hogy "A titoktartás olyan dolog, amely alkoholban oldódik."


----------



## Eszter Szilágyi (2012 Szeptember 19)

Nekem pedi erről az jut eszembe, hogy sokaknál az erkölcs is alkoholban oldódik...


----------



## notaprisoner (2012 Október 20)

Tudjátok mit? Én inkább iszok 1-2 felest!  De csak majd este...


----------



## jeno96 (2012 Október 31)

Egészségedre


----------



## morcmancska (2012 November 9)

köszönöm


----------



## hokedli (2013 Január 15)

Eszter Szilágyi írta:


> Nekem pedi erről az jut eszembe, hogy sokaknál az erkölcs is alkoholban oldódik...


Én a gátlásaim szoktam oldani vele néha
Nem az erkölcsöt.


----------



## krisztidodo (2013 Február 14)

mondjuk én szeretem a zwack pálinkáit


----------



## gratia0107 (2013 Február 27)

Pálinka mértékegységek:
0,1 l - Demo
0,25 l - Trial version
0,5 l - Personal edition
0,7 l - Professional edition
1,0 l - Network edition
1,75 l - Enterprise edition
3 l - Small business edition
5 l - Corporate edition

Házi pálinka - Home edition
Sörhöz feles - Service pack
Reggeli feles - Recovery tool
Sör - Patch
Coca-cola, Fanta, 7-up... - Trojan viruses

A pálinka hatásai:
Összevissza dumálás - cat /dev/random
Hányás - Buffer overflow.
Törpe nagy ollóval - Out of memory.
Kóma - Segmentation fault.
Másnapi elemzés - Backtrace.

Hatások az emberi kapcsolatokra:
Csajod, ha piásan esel neki - Access denied.
Azt se tudod, hogy ki vagy - Dependency check failed.
Ájulás - Connection lost.
Haver nem reagál - No answer.
A ropira akarsz rágyújtani - Type mismatch.
Végtelen mondókába kezdesz - Infinite loop.
A sarokban álló fikuszra vizelsz - Protocol error.
Kidobnak a kocsmából - Connection reset by peer.
Nem találsz el a villamosig - Network transport failure.
Rossz helyre mész haza - Bad gateway.
És nem tudod kellően megmagyarázni - Wrong number of arguments given.
Elfelejtik kihozni az italodat - Request timeout.
Nem tudod, merre kell hazamenni - No route to host


----------



## sikerabc (2013 Március 2)

Végre talán elérünk a kulturált pálinkafőzéshez és a kulturált pálinka fogyasztáshoz is.
Régebben a Sz.........házi, kukorica és fagyottkrumpli pálinka + aroma(nem gyümölcsből), a "a legocsóbbikból, úgyis kihányom" időszaknak talán vége van.
Egyre sűrűbben rendeznek pálinkafesztiválokat országszerte és egyre jobb minőségű, igényesebb palackozású pálinkákat lehet kóstolni.
Nem olcsók, de jó minőségűek és különben is, fürödni meg otthon kell.


----------



## MKittike (2013 Március 2)

Mondjuk bármilyen hatásos és tisztító is a pálinka, én kizárt, hogy reggel fogyasztani tudjam...


----------



## Marci97 (2013 Március 15)

Reggel nem is szabad inni, ebéd után viszont a legjobb


----------



## mizsakdr (2013 Március 20)

hokedli írta:


> Én a gátlásaim szoktam oldani vele néha
> Nem az erkölcsöt.


Az alkohol szuper oldószer! Kis mértékben gátlást, nagymértékben pedig a májat


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

mizsakdr írta:


> Az alkohol szuper oldószer! Kis mértékben gátlást, nagymértékben pedig a májat


Ez jó!


----------



## pore70 (2013 Március 25)

orvosdavid írta:


> Csak a törköly!


Az borzalmas! Csak igazi gyümölcsből jó a pálinka! A törköly csak ágyasnak való!


----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

mákpálinka


----------



## nanna21 (2013 Április 7)

ha nekem éhgyomorra megkéne innom egy pálinkát tisztán,sztem az lenne az utolsó reggelem :-D


----------



## CocoSunrise (2013 Április 12)

Munka után. Ebéd, vacsora előtt.


----------



## jscavok (2013 Április 16)

Csak a vilmoskörte


----------



## vince33 (2013 Április 18)

Éljen a szamóca pálinka!  Kostolta már valaki? (kb 20 000 ft egy liter)


----------



## rederd (2013 Április 18)

A faeper nagyon tuti, csak ajánlani tudom.


----------



## jedilovag (2013 Május 4)

vince33 írta:


> Éljen a szamóca pálinka!  Kostolta már valaki? (kb 20 000 ft egy liter)



Ez komoly?
Ha valóban ennyi az ára akkor 20-30 litert összeütök.


----------



## mizsakdr (2013 Május 6)

Ha már rombolni kell az egészséget, legalább gyógynövényes pálinkát igyunk!


----------



## Erzsike13 (2013 Augusztus 23)

Én a "Tokaji aszu"-ra szvazok az esti mese mellé!


----------



## Erzsike13 (2013 Augusztus 23)

Egy ismerősöm édesapja 80 -on jóval felül volt és már semmit nem vett magához évek óta, csupán a napi 2 dl tejet és a napi fél deci házi cseresznye pálinkát itta meg és ez tartotta életben hosszú évekig.


----------



## Tóth Gyula (2014 Január 26)

Német vőlegény, magyar menyasszony. A mo.-i lakodalomban rövid italokból a kínálat: kétféle Whisky, Jagermeister, Finlandia vodka, Baileys stb. ja és szilva pálinka. A német asszonyok csak a szilvapálinkát itták. Ők igazán tudták, hogy mi a jó pia! Keringőztek a zenére is meg anélkül is!!!


----------



## Takácsné Gyöngyi (2014 Január 27)

Lakodalomról jut eszembe... Jó kis magyaros lagzit tartottunk, Erdélyből hozattunk áfonya pálinkát, no meg a ház áldások is képviseltették magukat, a 8-10 egyéb rövidital mellett. Csak a lagziban 25,5 l pálinka fogyott  Az étterem tulaja kétségbe is esett, mikor a 18. liter áfonya pálinkát kellett bontani. Félt, hogy nem lesz elég


----------



## Tóth Gyula (2014 Január 29)

Ősz idején Szlovákiában az utak mellett a romák árulják az erdei áfonyát. Alma cefréből főznek alap pálinkát és ebbe teszik bele az áfonyát. Áfonyából is két fajta van , a vörös és a fekete. Mindkettőt kóstoltam egy lakodalomban. Az örömapától kaptam ezeket az infókat, tehát ha valaki 100 liter áfonyát be tudna szerezni abból volna az igazi áfonya pálinka. De ezek is rendkívül finomak voltak


----------



## NPE (2014 Május 19)

Borzagpálinka???


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 14)

Mindenkinek szép jó reggelt ! És talán ízlésnek megfelelő választású ágyas pálinkát !!!!


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 15)

Ma pedig kezdődjön a reggel egy finom fütyülős barackkal ! )


----------



## danieloat (2015 Július 28)

sose art a jo palinka


----------



## klajo (2015 Szeptember 5)

Az igazi érett gyümölcsből, értő módon cefrézett anyagból főzött párlat érdemli meg a pálinka nevet.


----------



## Demokrata (2016 Január 26)

klajo írta:


> Az igazi érett gyümölcsből, értő módon cefrézett anyagból főzött párlat érdemli meg a pálinka nevet.


Egyetértek, az az igazi!


----------



## messideco (2016 Június 24)

Jó kis fütyülős?


----------

